# Panic attack listening to music on headphones



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

I love music and I enjoy wearing my headphones when I go for walks, exercise or relaxing but recently I visited my local electrical store and tried out a new pair of headphones in the store.

When a I put them on and played the music on my phone I started to freak out. I started feeling dizzy, really tense, shallow breath and I started to panic which made me feel temporary DPDR. I quickly took the headphones off and I felt a bit better.

I tried another pair and the same thing happened again. I don't know why I felt that way but maybe it is because I am feeling stressed out with being in a busy shop and being incased with the music and headphones finally triggered a panic attack.

Anyone else experienced similar?


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

I would say that your passion to music causes an emotional reaction within yourself, this makes you anxious and results in a panic attack. Also the surroundings maybe a lot of people and artificial light makes you also anxious. When I am experiencing high level anxiety various things can trigger a panic attack......


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

you got 79 posts, so are you saying you have no DP and put on headphones and get it? or it just makes it worse...?

Anyway doesn't matter either way, back to the point. Well being in headphones is like being in a world of your own/inclosed space is my guess rather than the music, might feel trapped or whatever?


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

CK1 said:


> you got 79 posts, so are you saying you have no DP and put on headphones and get it? or it just makes it worse...?
> 
> Anyway doesn't matter either way, back to the point. Well being in headphones is like being in a world of your own/inclosed space is my guess rather than the music, might feel trapped or whatever?


I had DPDR bad for months in 2015 and it only got better in late 2016. I still get it now and again but it isn't constant like it was back in 2015/2016. When I had that panic attack with wearing headphones and listening to my music in the shop it made me feel dizzy and experience DPDR for a moment. I think you are right when you say the headphones gave me a feeling I am trapped.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

James2368 said:


> I would say that your passion to music causes an emotional reaction within yourself, this makes you anxious and results in a panic attack. Also the surroundings maybe a lot of people and artificial light makes you also anxious. When I am experiencing high level anxiety various things can trigger a panic attack......


Yeah, I think you are right and I was thinking the same thing too. As well as the feeling of being trapped and enclosed with the headphones, I think with the emotional reaction I was having with the music and being anxious anyway in a busy shop triggered the panic attack and DPDR. I get very uncomfortable and nervous when I am in busy shops.


----------

